# Votre passion ???



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Tout est dit dans le titre quel est votre passion ??? Moi j'adore, l'informatique, programmer, modéliser, etc.... J'aime aussi la natation, etc... :rateau: Et vous ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Septembre 2006)

Tu ouvres des fils un peu partout comme ca ???      


Moi ma passion c'est l'informatique aussi        chouette on est pote !

Non je rigole je me moque pas mais bon............je pense que tous ceux qui sont ici ont plus ou moins comme passion l'informatique vu que c'est un forum mac !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

*LE PAL!!!*


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LE PAL!!!*



Mon chien adore, et une assiette vide en est la preuve.

  










:love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu ouvres des fils un peu partout comme ca ???


en tout cas, toi, au niveau messages.....   



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LE PAL!!!*


:love: :love:



Nobody a dit:


> Mon chien adore, et une assiette vide en est la preuve.


et ta sur ?!.......   

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> je pense que tous ceux qui sont ici ont plus ou moins comme passion l'informatique vu que c'est un forum mac !




Pas du tout... Pal et cassoulet ; y'a que ça de vrai...


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et ta sur ?!.......
> 
> :love:




Ohlala... ma soeur... tiens, vaut mieux pas en parler. Rien que de l'évoquer, ça me fout de l'urticaire. Tu la connaitrais, tu éviterais le sujet. Moins on en parle, mieux on se porte, crois-moi. Ohlala...


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LE PAL!!!*



Bof..., pour les jeux, c'est mieux NTSC.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Et vous ? :rateau:


Le sexe payant.


----------



## dool (17 Septembre 2006)

Etc.... aussi !


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le sexe payant.



Moi j'aurais dis gratuit mais bon...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ohlala... ma soeur... tiens, vaut mieux pas en parler. Rien que de l'&#233;voquer, &#231;a me fout de l'urticaire. Tu la connaitrais, tu &#233;viterais le sujet. Moins on en parle, mieux on se porte, crois-moi. Ohlala...


bien... bon.... alors..... :style:
tu vois le divan, l&#224; ?!..... oreiller ?!... mouchoir ?!.... 
bon... alors... pour commencer....
pourquoi, "_Nobody_" ?!..... 



 :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LE PAL!!!*


Et le PAF©


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Lol !!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Lol !!!


c'est un peu _court_, jeune homme !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Lol !!!


Et qu'est-ce tu fais l&#224;, d'abord? Va donc t'occuper de ton forum!


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Tout est dit dans le titre quel est votre passion ???


S*cer des schtroumpfs.
lol
:hosto:


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2006)

_je laisse celui-ci ou l&#8217;autre ? et pour commbien de temps ?


&#8230; bon je ferme l&#8217;autre
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> S*cer des schtroumpfs.
> lol
> :hosto:


lol 

edit : et celui-l&#224; aussi. PTDR, LOL, MDR.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _je laisse celui-ci ou lautre ? et pour commbien de temps ?
> 
> 
> bon je ferme lautre
> _


pppffff juste au moment ou j'allais répondre !!  

_pour en revenir à bast17... il n'a que 15 ans; pas forcément une excuse, mais bon..... _


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Alors vous savez faire quoi en informatique ? :rateau: A d&#233;soler, je me suis tromper, de forum !!!


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

Ah t'as oublié "kikoo" Ed, qui précède toujours le "lol".

Edit : Ah il a reposté. Formidable. Je vais chercher les pop corn.:bebe:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Alors vous savez faire quoi en informatique ? :rateau:



copier/coller....


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah t'as oublié "kikoo" Ed, qui précède toujours le "lol".


 C'est-a-dire ??? Je comprend pas ???


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> copier/coller....


A pas mal lol !!! Mais un peut r&#233;duit !!!! Vous savez pas programmer !!! Ou mod&#233;liser ???  

D&#233;soler. Pour ces poste succ&#233;sive !!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> A pas mal lol !!! Mais un peut réduit !!!! Vous savez pas programmer !!! Ou modéliser ???
> 
> Désoler. Pour ces poste succésive !!!


à coté des "_citer_" tu as un outil qui te permet de faire des "_multi-citations_".... 

sinon en informatique, je ne sais rien faire.......


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Oki, merci pour l'info des multi-sitation !!! Et sa te direr pas d'apprendre des truc en informatique ? :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Oki, merci pour l'info des multi-sitation !!! Et sa te direr pas d'apprendre des truc en informatique ? :rateau:



et toi en orthographe.....


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> C'est-a-dire ??? Je comprend pas ???


ASV ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah t'as oublié "kikoo" Ed, qui précède toujours le "lol".
> 
> Edit : Ah il a reposté. Formidable. Je vais chercher les pop corn.:bebe:


Kikoo?


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Oki, merci pour l'info des multi-sitation !!!


mais de rien.... 


bast17 a dit:


> Et sa te direr pas d'apprendre des truc en informatique ? :rateau:


je vais me contenter de ce que je sais faire... 

sinon, effectivement, soigne 1 pe ton ortograf kon te komprène cent tro 2 difikultés...


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Kikoo?


Kikoo lol = Bonjour hihihihi^^

Nan, mais je travaille pour un spectacle pour adolescents, j'ai fait un bon énorme en communication, t'vois.  

bast17>T'es allé dans les forums techniques plus haut ?


----------



## tweek (17 Septembre 2006)

On a un fake ici ?? 








 




edit:  B1venu sur makg&#232;   En esp&#233;rant que tu trouve ton bonheur ici !


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien jouer au chibre à plusieurs...


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le sexe payant.



Et le gratuit aussi  



Melounette a dit:


> S*cer des schtroumpfs.
> lol
> :hosto:



Ici schtroumpf bricoleur bonjour Maame


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Kikoo?



You don't speak Mongolish?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _pour en revenir &#224; bast17... il n'a que 15 ans; pas forc&#233;ment une excuse, mais bon..... _




Et alors j'en ai 14 :rateau: 


Moi ma passion c'est emmerder Alem 
Et patoch aussi... Et pis amok... Enfin un peu tout le monde quoi 

Puis le m&#233;tal aussi j'aime bien :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

*MORT AUX JEUNES!!!*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> You don't speak Mongolish?...





Moi je connais, toi t'es bilingue


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MORT AUX JEUNES!!!*







*MORT AUX CORSES!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi je connais, toi t'es bilingue



Iè ; hè veru, o baullò...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et alors j'en ai 14 :rateau:
> 
> 
> Moi ma passion c'est emmerder Alem


au moins ton orthographe est correcte.... pour le reste.....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

Mon vocabulaire aussi. :rateau:


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> copier/coller....


 c'est dingue ça, vivement que j'apprenne


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mon vocabulaire aussi. :rateau:


fais voir....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

T'es sur ? 

Mon message risquerait d'&#234;tre supprim&#233; apr&#232;s  

_____
Utiliateurs conn&#233;ct&#233;s :
Dark-Tintin, dellys, Grug, joanes, Nexka, nico_linux, Paski.pne, PATOCHMAN+, philire



Pourquoi t'as un + derri&#232;re ton pseudo patoch ?


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MORT AUX JEUNES!!!*


patience on y travaille


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

Pour une fois que vous travaillez sur ce forum


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Septembre 2006)

*Mais vous ne m'aurez jamais !!!*


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

moi j'écris des choses que personne ne comprend,  tout un art


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> moi j'écris des choses que personne ne comprend,  tout un art



*c'est un art*
d'être blonde ?????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Tout est dit dans le titre quel est votre passion ???



ma passion c'est moi meme ....et c'est deja pas mal


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> moi j'écris des choses que personne ne comprend,  tout un art


te comprends-tu ?!....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

Pour une coiffeuse, oui.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> PATOCHMAN+,
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi t'as un + derri&#232;re ton pseudo patoch ?



parce que lui etre dans liste amis de toi tant que tu frequentes patochman , tu vas plutot bien ! 


ma passion &#224; moi est plus ... enfin ... disons que vu la tournure du fil , il vaut mieux ne pas etre trop s&#233;rieux .  alors je n'en parlerai pas tout de suite dans ce fil car c'est joyeux mais plus sensible ..que notre humeur ici


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour une coiffeuse, oui.



une des passions de julie la sirène est de passer sur mac g et de résister aux quolibets .. je crois ..


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> moi j'écris des choses que personne ne comprend,  tout un art



moi j'écris des choses dont tout le monde s'en fout, tout un art...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

Hé bé! Si on avait su qu'il y avait une telle pépinière d'artistes, ici...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> moi j'écris des choses dont tout le monde s'en fout, tout un art...



pas du tout, tes écrits m'intéressent justement:hein: 


> Ed : bin non même pas le don du coiffage blonde et carrément irrécupérable:rateau:


----------



## Patamach (18 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *Mais vous ne m'aurez jamais !!!*
> 
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




           La naïveté grotesque des enfants fait peine              à voir, surtout si lon veut bien la comparer à              la maturité sereine qui caractérise les adultes


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _je laisse celui-ci ou lautre ? et pour combien de temps ?
> 
> 
> bon je ferme lautre
> _





tirhum a dit:


> pppffff juste au moment ou j'allais répondre !!


donc...... dans "_l'autre_" fil.... 
notre ami jp rentre en scène.....





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Amis croyants, méfiez-vous ; un individu des plus suspects tente tous les dimanches de se faire passer pour votre sauveur à la sortie des églises... Il vous demandera probablement quelque aumône pour soit disant fomenter "l'avènement de son règne sur terre"... Pipeau que tout cela! Il s'empressera de dépenser les marques de votre benoîte générosité en alcool dans les pires lieux de perdition...
> Pour votre sécurité, offrez-lui vos pièces rouges de centimes d'Euro ; car l'imposteur illuminé et mégalomane peut se montrer fort agressif en cas de refus de votre part...
> Une fois que vous aurez satisfait à sa demande, contactez au plus vite la direction de l'institut psychiatrique *Notre Dame de la fêlure de la courge* au : *04 92 23 00 01*...
> 
> Merci









 :love: 

_les bigotes..... _


_ Nephou...._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Moi, j'pense des trucs dont moi même je me fous - mais petit, j'étais blond.
Et à quinze ans, je développais en basic des simulations politiques sur mon Amstrad CPC464.

Aujourd'hui, je décapite des schtroumpfs.

Mais il paraît que je vais beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

et tu es toujours blond ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> et tu es toujours blond ?


Ben non, j'ai un mac.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben non, j'ai un mac.



mais où ais-je la tête ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Septembre 2006)

Ma passion : 
le flood dans des fils ininteressants
Les threads interessants


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> mais où ais-je la tête ?


DTC©.


----------



## rezba (18 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> mais o&#249; ais-je la t&#234;te ?


Dans le sac ? (ce que t'es grossier, Ed)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Dans le sac ? (ce que t'es grossier, Ed)



pas celui sur le billot


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ma passion :
> le flood dans des fils ininteressants
> Les threads interessants


Je vois ce que tu veux dire.
Parfois, le flooder tient beaucoup de la _Scathophaga stercoraria_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a, s'est fait... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Ah oui. Merci Xavier...


----------

